# Weird crusty nose thing!Help!



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a boer doe whos had this crusty nose thing for afew months. Its raw and pink underneath and it keeps coming back. Its on the edges of her nostrils and its almost like boogers. They cause her to sniff and it  cant be any fun. Ive tried VEt RX and vaseline-but it keeps coming. She also has these little bumps coming up at the top of her nose. None of my other 4 goats have recieved any of this and so i tended to rule out sore mouth but then again ive never dealt with that.
Should i call a vet to come out and look? Has anyone ever dealt with this? Thanks for listening. 
(I wish i could post pics but this site makes it so diffucult to do that)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If it was soremouth (never dealt with it either) surely it would have run it's course through the rest of the herd.
One of my girls usually has the crusties you are describing. I have done the vet rx & vasline but it doesnt seem to help either.
It doesnt seems to bother her. Unless I pick it for her. :greengrin: 
It will be interesting to see what others have to say.


----------



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah i know ive done that to and she hates it!


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

My sheep use to get somehting like that when they were fed rich alfalfa only.. Had to give them grass hay one feeding then alfalfa the next feeding. Also helped to put out a mineral block.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a boer doe that has a really flat nose--when it is cold out she gets boogery around her nostrils-esp. in the a.m.

However there is no pink or sore looking skin. Maybe the wetness of her nose is causing her nose to get raw? What about coating her nose w/vaseline or a triple anti-biotic for a few days to see if that helps?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seeings how you have tried Vaseline and vet RX and it didn't work.... Try this...

Take the icky off ...all scabs and pop the bumps.... if they will pop...
Wear gloves... have the goat in an area ...that you can disinfect or clean up easy after you are finished ...just in case... ....take some iodine... and put it on those area's....clean it well....even scrubbing all of it that is effected...to insure clean tissue... it may even bleed..... wait a week and gently remove the scabs again ect...any area's that have bumps... pop and scrub only those parts.. if there is any.. if not ...then.. just put the iodine on those area's....it should start healing in some area's.....and some scabs won't come back...as those area's are now healed.....after you remove the scabs.... don't scrub these area's now ....... repeat the iodine ....each week ...til it is all healed... good luck.... :hug:

Just be careful not to get the iodine.. in her nose....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam Im gonna try that. Oh the things you all come up with!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam Im gonna try that. Oh the things you all come up with!


 No problem... hope it works...keep us updated...... :thumb:


----------



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

alright thank you all! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...hope it works for your goat... let me know.... :hug: ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Camelid Skin Mix works great for that too. Here is the link: http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I have one Boer does that gets those in the winter. I am a picker so I pick them off and rub on some Vetricyn or triple antibiotic. She is the only one who gets them.


----------



## joann (May 26, 2013)

*Treatment for Crusty Nose in Goats*

Hi,
Many cases of crusty nose in goats are the same as what is known as "scratches" or "mud fever" in horses. It can be chronic in some goats, just as it is in some horses. Goats can pick it up by burrowing their noses in hay. Absolutely clean dry hay is vital, but even that can be insufficient in goats that have it chronically. Treatment is relatively easy and quick. Use "Wound and Pinkeye Spray" by Vetoquinol. Active ingredients are 
neomycin at one mg/ml and gentian violet at 2.4 mg/ml.

To treat spray downward from the top of the nose and let the liquid run down toward the mouth. The goats will lick the dribbles and they will have a purple tongue and a purple nose. The goats seem to like the taste.

Improvement is rapid and a significant change will be visible in three days. I treat am and pm for the first three days and then once a day for 2 or 3 more days. Be on the watch for relapses if goats have access to hay. Then I spray 2-3 times and it clears up again.

The goats can breathe so much better after the second day! They are much happier. I manage my goats very well. Regardless I still have 2 goats that get this. It's wonderful to have a fast treatment for the crusties!


----------



## Urbankgoat (Dec 11, 2016)

I am also new to the goat game. We have two whethers. They are experiencing their first MN winter. Everything has been going ok. We noticed today one of them has a crusty like nose and its mostly green( in guessing from the alfalfa). Does that sound like a virus or cause for confer. All behaviors seem to be normal.


----------

